
Calculating fair value of a stock using DCF - qwerty2020
https://erikrood.com/Posts/stock_dcf_methodology.html
======
qwerty2020
Here's the small calculator I made using the methodology in the writeup:
[https://erikrood.com/Posts/stock_value_dcf.html](https://erikrood.com/Posts/stock_value_dcf.html)

